# Starting new resale online business



## CanadaEh (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm looking to start an online t shirt resale business with funny t shirts and hoodies part time with the ultimate goal of buying the required equipment to create my own in the future. Is it possible to make any revenue from buying wholesale and selling retail on my own web site? Is this a bad direction to go in? I'm looking forward to some expert advice and opinion on here.


----------



## nikko (Nov 14, 2011)

Im a newbie, but I will give my opinion on this. Yes I think this is a good idea. This among everyone's similar idea. its just a matter of having a great product that you stand behind. I doubt you would be raking in the dough right away but I definitely see this being a Part time gig till you have a strong customer base that you can make money to buy more high end equipment. Keep up the hard work and eventually down the line it will pay off.


----------



## CanadaEh (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Nikko, but I'm wondering if it's possible to make any money when buying finished product and re-selling online? Is it worthwhile? Has anyone had success at it?


----------



## nikko (Nov 14, 2011)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t20408.html

Check this link, there is a section about someone asking if there is profit in this business.

BTW are you creating your own designs now or are you outsourcing your stuff that once all is said is done you get back your final product and all you are doing is selling them?


----------



## CanadaEh (Nov 15, 2011)

I am buying from a wholesaler pre printed....not my design or set up. Just buying existing funny shirts to resell at retail. Make sense?


----------



## nikko (Nov 14, 2011)

Ahh ok, gotcha. yeah i definitely couldnt tell you how much profit you would make. But best of luck in all of this


----------



## LEVELMAN1 (Oct 28, 2011)

It depends on your wholesale source. An old flea marketeer once told me, " you don't make money selling, you make your money buying right". 
People make a living doing the same thing you are talking about. The key is to make sure you buy right, sell good products at a reasonable price, and have a GOOD marketing plan.
Good luck in your enterprise(s).


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey Marc.

It really depends on the price points. How much can you buy the shirts for? How much do you intend to sell them for? How do those prices compare to your competitors?

You should also be thinking about marketing. Do you have a marketing plan so you can drive traffic to your site and convert sales? How much it will cost to steal market share away from your competitors?


----------



## TripleSevensCC (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes it is possible but you have some things to consider. Do you live in Canada? If so just selling in Canada limits your market. Selling to the US and shipping to the US is expensive. I used to have an online retail business in Kentucky and USPS is a third the cost of Canada Post so your at a disadvantage from competitors in the States. This is not an issue if your shirts can retail for $20 to $25 including shipping it just means you will make less. Humor shirts usually don't sell for that much.

Another thing to consider is your wholesaler in the US and shipping to you in Canada? Clothing has an 18% duty. I currently live on the border in Canada but am looking at buying a building in ND to run my business. 

Another option that may be cheaper then buying ready made shirts is buy heat transfers from some of the vendors of this forum and get a cheap heat press. Proworld has both. That way you buy say 40 to 100 different designs and only need to buy 24 shirts at a time. Once a shirt sells you just press the shirt and ship and that way you save money on keeping a huge shirt inventory.


----------

